# Advice



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I really enjoy shooting my back tension and shoot it fairely well. I have only been shooting it for about 1.5 years, and Im still learning. But I am sttuggling with being steady. I usually average between 6-11 seconds from draw to shot, I have good weight to my bow, and I have tried various stabilizers and back/v bars. I do have a little bit of asthma. Either that or I am short of breath when I start to really aim hard or start to get fatiguied from shooting. Any advice/help would be appreciated. What can?should I do? I just cant keep my pin to settle. I know it will never just sit dead still but it shouldnt float around the entire 8 ring either.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are at least a couple of dozen things that can effect holding steady.

The first thing to look at is draw length. It seems to be the #1 fault of more archers than anything else. But then there are other things that will make you unsteady. One approach is to relax as many muscles as possible. This is part of why DL is important. Too long or too short and muscles are engaged that should not be. A relaxed muscle is a steady. A tensed muscle is shaky. 

A good coach can get you pretty close, but understanding good form and execution will get you perfect. da white shoe has several posts in this section that do a great job of describing good form.

Less than 5% of holding steady is bow tuning.(other than DL) Tuning is fun and I like making my arrows fly good, but it doesn't help me hold steady.

Do a search for holding steady and you will get several hundred hits, maybe more. Try to find a couple of threads started by EPLC. There are some great archers that posted on those threads. I think they are from 2004 or 2005.

Allen


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

what release are you using and how is the sear set ?
i will reply after you repost . your 6 seconds is in the strong area 
of the shot sequence but the 11 seconds range you are fighting the process
doing the figure 8 to bring it back to center . 

TS2


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

DROP THE DRAW WEIGHT.......ITS JUST PAPER.....


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

I feel like my rest is set right there in the middle. I shoot a stan Micro3. The little red one. I appreciate the advice guys. Im shooting 3-d targets and whitetails so I need to keep my draw weight around 60 lbs. According to the draw length formula and my measurments my draw length is just a little over 27 inches. I have my bow set at 27 straight up. Im shooting a K and K vengence.


----------

